# Yarn Truck coming for visit in Florida!



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi all! I know there is a lot of Florida people out there. Sooooo
Four Purls from Winter Haven Florida has a yarn truck
coming to our Knit Group on Monday. We meet at
Palmetto Extention Services/Manatee County Fairgrounds.
It's on 17th St. from 1 to 3 pm. 
Yarn Truck is lots of fun shopping full of yarn, needles, bags!
Lots of misc. all prices. Come for a visit and shop too!
PM me for any info!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Wish I lived there. Sounds like fun.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

tmvasquez said:


> Wish I lived there. Sounds like fun.


Me, too!!


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

What a wonderful opportunity to access yarn and accessories from a yarn shop!
Thank you for posting this event.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Darn, I just left there! What a great idea!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish I lived closer!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Whaaaa, left Myakka 2 days ago (close to Sarasota) now back in nowhere Florida, still in the middle of a move to crescent city Florida, oh well, I have enough yarn to make a sweater for the effiel tower, sorry, tablet is self correcting


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What a great idea..it comes to you..


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I go to Four Purls whenever I am in the Winter Haven area and sing it's praises whenever I can here on KP. It's a great LYS with so many kinds and prices of yarns. I LOVE to fondle their yarn and always buy more than I should. The owner and staff are wonderful, nice friendly folks. Whenever I've been there, there's always a bevy of ladies sitting in a circle knitting and chatting. A very friendly place in which to pass some time and add to my stash. 

Their yarn truck looks like an ice cream truck and I'm sure they keep it well stocked.

I'll try to attach a picture of it.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

How do they arrange such a great opportunity to hit a "store" without lots of travel? You are very lucky, and I bet you'll be dropping a few dollars there during its stay. Have fun!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds very interesting. I'd like to go. But you mentioned you meet on Monday, and this is on the 17th which if you mean May 17, is a Wed. So I'm confused.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes! And they spread out on tables too!
It's a CANDY STORE ON WHEEELS!
For Fiber nuts like me! I had gone to their truck a few
times at different places, just asked for them to come
visit our Knit group. Their beautiful store is 1 hour and 10 min
drive for me, soooooo I am a happy camper ( and supporter ) lol


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> Sounds very interesting. I'd like to go. But you mentioned you meet on Monday, and this is on the 17th which if you mean May 17, is a Wed. So I'm confused.


I think she said it's on 17th Street.

I know, you were so excited you missed that little "St." there which is easy to do when you're skimming through. Hope this means you can go and experience the truck for yourself. Wish I could...I'll be at work (that nasty four letter word). Can't wait to retire!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, it is on 17th Street on May 1


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Drat! I only wish I lived closer! Florida is just so durned big!

Hazel


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just put the word out to the "In Stitches" knitting club. It could be a fun outing for us! I'll PM if I get a good response.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds good. Hope you all can make it!


----------

